# How to find out if ovulating with irregular periods?



## LucyLu2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm really stuck on how I can find out if I'm ovulating. 

Since I stopped bc pill over a year ago, I've only gotten a period every 3 months or so. My dr. said it's just the way I am - maybe low bmi, or just simply the fact that I was irregular before the bc pill. He never mentioned testing for pcos, he didn't seem to think having an irregular period was any big deal.

I want to make sure that I am ovulation, but I have no idea how to do it. Ovulation kit or temp. charting? If I chart, when do I start doing it? Even when my periods do come, they come at different times during the months, so I never know. 

I was also wondering if there is a blood test my dr. can do to find out if I'm ovulating, or if I should insist he test me for pcos or anything else?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey Lucy

I'd get hold of a copy of Toni weschler's book, either buy it or from library and follow her instructions for charting.  Just chart every morning and whilst it's a pain it will give you your answer.

You could do a blood test but with such irregular periods it would be hard to calculate when.

Btw I know loads of people who have had chinese acupuncture to regulate their cycles, with great success.

Good luck

X


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

The only test your GP would be able to do is a 21 day blood test but to be honest this is only accurate if you ovulate around day 14 so not much use if your cycles are very long but you could always ask for this & then when your tests results come back as not ovulating (most likely) then the GP can send you for further tests, perhaps a scan to check your ovaries.

An ovulation kit would be expensive as again only useful for those who ovulate around the regular cycle times.

Definitely starting charting your cycle, even just to note the exact days for the next few cycles to see if they are the same as your cycle may be dead on a certain number of days each time so it's good to know.
As VEC has mentioned the Toni Weschler's book is very helpful.

Best of luck


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a quick one, do start charting your cycles as when we went for our first consultation with a consultant re IVF the first thing they wanted me to do was chart my cycles (including temperature, when having AF, mucus consistency, when having BMS) for 3 mnoths.  I found it pretty frustrating as that meant waiting a further 3 months before we could start any form of tx.  So if you have that info to hand when (or if) you go for an appointment with an infertility consultant or doctor, they will find it really helpful (and you'll organised and keen!).

Good luck


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

One other quick point, depending how you feel you may wish to 'push' your doctor to get referred or for a scan on your ovaries.  Looking back I'm so annoyed with myself for letting things just 'drift' as we were unexplained infertility.  I wish I had pushed for an appointment with a specialised earlier, as even after you get the doctor to agree to that, it can be months waiting for that, then months waiting for sperm analysis, scans on ovaries, then months waiting for next appointment with consultant again, then months waiting for appointment to start any tx etc etc ... Don't want to worry you, but depending how you feel do push to get the ball rolling, nothing happens quickly unfortuantely .....  Good luck


----------

